# Humminbird 899ci HD SI



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I have been looking at an reading about these and I am confused about the meaning of the ci. On a Humminbird forum I am pretty sure I seen where the c stood for compact and he proceeded to say go with the HD instead much better pic. The c was on a 900 series and he stated he would rather lose the inch of screen then lose the clarity of the image. Hope this makes sense, ill try to find the post and paste it here.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I got the 1198c SI DI. My previous fishfinder was a 798ci. Not shure what the c stands for but the "i" means it has a internal gps.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

That's a nice unit. I'm looking at the older model of the 700 series, for about $350 less. It has the same features but only a 5" screen and is last years model. I could get a 7" screen for the same price, but it wouldn't have the side imaging.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I think the"c" just stands for color. "i" is internal GPS.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Just installed an 899C model Humminbird to network with my 360 View and my 1198.

Some differences to the older 898 C. 899 come with compact SI transducer instead of the HDI that the older 898 came with. This means that you will not be able to use the 800MHZ frequencies with the compact transducer for SI and DI. It will read the 262 and 455 MHZ though. The 899 does have the capability if connected to the bigger transducer to read the 800 MHZ.

Also if planning on networking you must buy adaptor cable ($ 20.00 ). The ethernet connection is no longer stand alone as it was with 1198 ,998 and 898. It was incorporated into the standard plug management . Users of the 798 HD already had a need for this adaptor if they needed to network.

Have not had a chance to use under actual fishing conditions. But I see no reason to pass on it as a viable option for FF needs. I would recommend trading up to the HDSI transducer though. Humminbird does have a transducer exchange program that permits exchanging a new in package ducer for another. You will have to kick in a little cash since it is an upgrade in this case. The 800MHZ option allows clearer images in SI and DI.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you so much papaperch for putting it in laymen's terms that I could understand. I had read something along those lines but could not find it again to confirm. I want to put this on a lil project boat designed for crappie fishing mainly I want to see everything from 6 inches down to 30 foot down. I plan on mounting it on my TM in hopes that I might be able to stop on docks, fallen trees, sunken groups of structure and scan them with the SI by rotating the TM while sitting in one position. What is the possibilities of this working? Thanks again for the confirmation on the other info I was looking for Papaperch, any info on the possibilities on how I want to use it would be nice also, I will find that out first hand to though.


----------



## Inteldrour (Feb 26, 2014)

The new 899ci HD SI come with an internal antenna and un-officially better processors than the 898ci HD SI
It also comes with bit of a face lift, new style keypad and new style card reader door
The 898ci HD SI uses an external GPS antenna which give a better performance over the internal


----------



## coondog32 (Jun 20, 2011)

The I stands for internal GPS the c stands for combo the hs is high resolution


----------

